# Grandma



## psychomusicana (Jan 30, 2019)

I have two children ages 38 and 32. The elder is my daughter, who has a two-year-old daughter (born at home) and is eight weeks pregnant. I became a grandmother at the age of 71, following a forty-five year career in the mental health field. I didn’t think there would be any grandchildren for a number of reasons. Anyway, I spend anywhere from 5 to 8 hours a day, 6 days a week helping to raise the child. Dad works a grueling schedule and Mom works part time. I’m not completely retired so I have a few hours of work myself. 

Here’s the point of my post: I’m in what seems to be a unique and fortunate position to be a third parent as I am regarded as a parent in this growing family. Friends always said there is nothing like being a grandmother, but they were referring to a part-time situation. I’m looking for other grandmothers like myself who are amazed by what they see from this perspective. I’m mostly talking about the wonders of the experience, which are almost indescribable. I’ll probably live another twenty years at least, due to the change this has wrought in me and my whole family. There is a downside, too, of course.

Where are you fellow grandmas, who, like me, have been granted the extraordinary privilege and responsibility inherent in this new career?


----------

